# act or sat



## dpete (May 20, 2003)

Do most colleges with good film schools want the ACT or the SAT? I've only taken the ACT and I'm pretty bad at math so if I don't have to take the SAT i don't really want to.

http://www.petersoncinema.com


----------



## dpete (May 20, 2003)

Do most colleges with good film schools want the ACT or the SAT? I've only taken the ACT and I'm pretty bad at math so if I don't have to take the SAT i don't really want to.

http://www.petersoncinema.com


----------



## Irony is a Dead Scene (May 20, 2003)

Hey , for some reason your Personell snowboard video won't load on your page...is there any way I can d/l or view it ?

If you don't look I'll force you to _=_


----------



## JakeStallion (May 21, 2003)

More colleges require SAT than ACT, but most will accept either.

And colleges aren't stupid, you can't trick them... They know just as well as you that the ACT is easier, so they expect better performance on the ACT and won't be as impressed if you have a "high" score.

I'm not trying to be rude, just blunt. I'd go ahead and see what I get on the SAT if I were you. The math part really isn't that hard if you read a good (Kaplan) SAT book.


----------



## schneller (May 21, 2003)

wow.....I believe you are the first person ive ever heard of who thought the math was harder than the english on the SAT........amazing


----------



## dpete (May 21, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Irony is a Dead Scene:
Hey , for some reason your Personell snowboard video won't load on your page...is there any way I can d/l or view it ?

If you don't look I'll force you to _=_<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

works for me
try again, my servers been sucking lately.

http://www.petersoncinema.com


----------



## JakeStallion (May 22, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by schneller:
wow.....I believe you are the first person ive ever heard of who thought the math was harder than the english on the SAT........amazing<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I thougth the math was MUCH harder than the english on the SAT. I thought the English part of the SAT was easy as hell. I didn't study for the english at all and I got a 750 on the English part. I worked my ass off studying for the math part and only got a 550.

Some people are better at systematic skills like math, some people are better at systemic skills like English. I'm a very, very systemic person. I've never once received a grammar correction on any essay I've ever written, but I don't know jack **** about grammar. I didn't learn the true difference between adjectives and pronouns and adverbs until I took German my FRESHMAN YEAR OF COLLEGE, yet I made a 5 on the AP English exam. I can naturally grasp English but I can't learn the mathematically-oriented rules of grammar. I picked up Adobe Premiere immediately with no effort or instruction, but then I took a class on it last semester and struggled through it because I was expected to learn the names and rules of everything. But most of the people in the class breezed through it, learning it the normal way.

Different strokes for different folks, ya know? We all have our strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## schneller (May 22, 2003)

ok that makes two then............. im the opposite of you jake, on the one i took in 7th grade i got 750 on math and like 600 on english, i just dont see how the math can be that hard when it only goes up to geometry.


----------



## JakeStallion (May 22, 2003)

I can barely manage arithmetic. 

Seriously, I often have to use my fingers when doing long division!

But I can pull an A+ 10 page paper in no time, right out of my ass. I'm just not a math person. Math and me don't get along, and we both like it that way.


----------



## Hoeks (May 22, 2003)

the biggest mistake you can do in math is to think too much while taking the test...again, "how to crack the SAT' books help a lot.

I did a test run with no time limits in math and scored the maximum points, all correct. I did every single question carefully. Then I did the whole test with time limit and again, I did them carefully and scored 560. In the end, I rushed through with time limit, without thinking too much, using the "how to crack book' tips and my knowledge, and I scored a 690

So rush the test is a good choiceUse the tips how to guess and you will do just fine


----------



## massacre (May 22, 2003)

Columbia College Hollywood has no ACT/SAT requirements. Only requirements are a high school diploma and a 2.0 gpa


----------



## Drew Johnton (May 24, 2003)

I don't know how people do so well on the SATS... it seems like no matter how hard i try i can't get that high...

My highest is 1100

I study my butt off too.


----------



## Hoeks (May 25, 2003)

probably you are just not a good test taker. I know a girl who had a 900, got into a tier 3 college, transfered after one year to harvard and graduated with honors there

SAT is simply a test that says nothing about intelligence. It is really just how good you are in cracking it and howmuch time you spend to practice....it is nonsense


----------

